# "Sunset" Challenge Winner



## Travers (Aug 30, 2013)

As the sun sets on this month's poetry competition, one entry stands victorious. Everyone, please join us in congratulating Chester's Daughter for her winning entry "Sunset's Promise". Chester's Daughter will be given a laureate award and get to choose next month's prompt.

If anyone would like to take credit for their anonymous entries, here would be the place to do it.

Congratulations Chester's Daughter!


----------



## Gumby (Aug 30, 2013)

Well done, sis! Congrats!


----------



## PiP (Aug 30, 2013)

A worthy winner, CD.

 You certainly got my vote


----------



## escorial (Aug 30, 2013)

well don CD


----------



## BreakingMyself (Aug 30, 2013)

Well done CD! 

You beat my _masterpiece_ by 7 votes.


----------



## vangoghsear (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats CD!  Excellent poem; very worthy winner.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 30, 2013)

Great job Chester's Daughter, your father should be proud, whatever his name is.  :lol:


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks so much, everyone, truly!!!! I don't do short and sweet, or should I say short and sour given my usual content, so I was really surprised and super pleased at the reception this piece received. Thanks again for all your kind words.

Dearest Lewdog, have you dug up some dirt Ma didn't share with the rest of the family? Lol. Thanks for the laugh, hon.


----------



## Vitaly Ana (Aug 30, 2013)

Well done Chester's Daughter. Great piece of work!

:smile:


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Aug 31, 2013)

Danke, dear V.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 31, 2013)

Chester's Daughter said:


> Thanks so much, everyone, truly!!!! I don't do short and sweet,



You can't say that anymore, sis.


----------



## Skodt (Aug 31, 2013)

gute Arbeit


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Aug 31, 2013)

Gumby said:


> You can't say that anymore, sis.



It's a fluke, Cin. I'll be back rambling and tacking on stanza after unnecessary stanza in no time at all, lol.


Muchas gracias, mas honorable senor Skodt.


----------

